# Anyone recognize this young feller...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

playing at the high school prom... :smile:


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Stevie Ray?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. Lancaster TX high school prom, early seventies I'm guessing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It may have been easier with the hat.

But he's standing the same way.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Two drum kits? What for?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Next band's kit. Maybe.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Two drum kits? What for?


Always worked for the Allmans. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the old 335.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually is an Epiphone. 

CT.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Actually is an Epiphone.
> 
> CT.


Yes, apparently through a Sunn PA head. <ouch, my poor ears!>


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Actually is an Epiphone.
> 
> CT.



What Model ???? I had to zoom in to make out the Epi headstock. I'm not familiar which model had a single piece trapeze tailpiece.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

According to the book "Guitar Heaven", the Epiphone Casino had the one piece trapeze tailpiece. The Epiphone Sheraton and Riviera had the two piece trapeze tailpiece. The only thing is the pickguard in the photo has a different profile than the pickguard in the book's picture. I wish I could zoom in on my computer, but I can't.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Next band's kit. Maybe.


That's what I was thinking--I've seen it done.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

zontar said:


> That's what I was thinking--I've seen it done.


Probably, whenever we have shows at school, space & time permitting we let them set up other kits if they have to..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody recognize this young fella?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anybody recognize this young fella?


Hmmmmm ... lemme see ... owns a magical green blanket ? ? :bow:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Another old pic of SRV


----------

